# [SOLVED] System Restore Problems



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

My system restore doesn't work, I get a message telling me to restart pc, doesn't help, I can't manually create restore points and none are created for me. ??????????
I went through device manager------troubleshooting--- and disable sys restore is not checked. I checked for wininit.ini files and found none. NOt sure what to try next. Running Win Me.
Thanks for any suggestions in advance. This is a great board.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Welcome to TSG!
Lets see if we can get the system restore working again.
First I want to make sure you have the Sept 8 2001 patch install on your computer. Go here and download and install the patch.
After patch is installed restart system and try creating a Restore point. If your problem is still there then we will do some other things.
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q290/7/00.ASP

We wait your reply.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Davey,
Yes, I have that update. Had already downloaded and installed it.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Ok then lets go to start\run and type in msconfig when menu appears select the startup tab then scroll through items and see if you have a check mark in the *statemgr box. If not place check mark in it and click apply click ok and restart system. If Check mark is already there then cancel out of MSconfig and give us the results.
Also have you used any reg cleaners or system cleaner programs lately?

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, Statemngr is checked, and Yes,,,,I have used Reg Cleaner, but didn't instruct it to delete restore files,,,,,,I don't think,,,(
If that is the case, would a reinstall of winme replace the files? If so, could it be done over top or would it have to be a clean install?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
No I don't think a reinstall will be necessary. Are you ready for a long winded Dave answer? Well if not here goes, just follow my instructions. Complete all the tasks and then come back and let us know.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here goes.................
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In respect to the Restore problem I have found that System Restore and Help-Support are interwoven with each-other and use some of the same programs and registry keys to accomplish their tasks.

Through helping others overcome this problem caused by reg cleaners, Clean Sweep programs, plus others and similar problems in Restore the best approach is to follow the directions listed below and if the problem still exists after you have done the fix then follow the MS KB article that requires you to replace a possibly corrupt or missing DLL.

In 98% of the cases the routine of resetting the registry keys fixes the problem so you may want to do that first before extraction.

First off I want you to back up your current registry! 
In order to protect yourself from serious problems you need to backup your registry before you proceed. 
------------------------ 
Backup System Registry
------------------------ 
Step 1- Start\Run, type in scanregw and hit enter
Step 2- Ignore the message that a backup already exists for today and let it create a new backup 
Note: That creates a Rbxxx.cab backup file that you can restore back from using scanreg /restore 
If problem should occur you can boot to DOS Win98\98SE or use you WinME bootdisk and select Minimal support, then type in Scanreg /retstore and select the restore point you created before change.
-------------------------------------------------------- 
Create REG file to merge with current register 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
Step 1- Open a new notepad and minimize it 
Step 2- Copy the contents listed below between the dotted lines but do not include the dotted lines. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.htc] 
"Content Type"="text/x-component"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MIME\Database\Content Type\text/x-component] 
"CLSID"="{3050f4f8-98b5-11cf-bb82-00aa00bdce0b}" 
"Extension"=".htc"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3050f4f8-98b5-11cf-bb82-00aa00bdce0b}] 
@="Microsoft Html Component"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3050f4f8-98b5-11cf-bb82-00aa00bdce0b}\InProcServer32] 
@="C:\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTML.DLL" 
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\.htc] 
"Content Type"="text/x-component"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FC7D9E00-3F9E-11D3-93C0-00C04F72DAF7}\1.0\0\win32] 
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHEALTH\\HELPCTR\\BINARIES\\HELPCTR.EXE\\1"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Step 3- Maximize the previously created notepad and paste the lines copied there 
Step 4- After paste complete click the file tab up top and click the save as selection 
Step 5- Type the following for the name restorefix.reg 
Step 6- Direct the save to your desktop and then click the save button. 
Step 7- Close all open apps so you just have your desktop there. 
Step 8- Locate the newly created restorefix.reg file (It should have an Icon with blue building blocks on it. 
Step 9- After you have found the restorefix.reg double click it and say OK to merge. 
Step 10- After merge is done restart system

Problem should be solved.

Restart the system and try and create a restore point.

If all problems are gone and merge was successful you can delete restorefix.reg files

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
If above does not straighten Help-Support problem or System Restore problem then try this fix, 
Possibility of missing or corrupt dll 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q276995

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See I told you I was long winded.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Thank u for the longwinded answer,,,,can't get at the steps tonight,,,getting tossed off the pc ( but will tomorrow and let u know,,,,


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

My sister had Norton on her pc, it had a restore feature in the version she had, it disabled the scanreg restore and was only accesable through Norton, perhaps this is worth a look...Rhett


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Davey, I tried your (long winded,,,lol ) instructions and the link to the microsoft page, still not able to create a restore point.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Lets check a couple of items before we proceed.
1) Does your help and support function open?
2) If you open system restore, select restore system to previous date, and click next, do any retore points show up?
3) If you select the create a restore point are you any error messages other then no new restore point created?
4) Did you do the last part of the long winded post going to the MS site and following that part?
5) Rhett also mentioned another possiblity I did not think of.
Do you have GoBack on your system?
Dave

There is one other item we can do but let me know the answers to the above questions.


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Answers to your questions:

1. Yes Help and support works fine.

2. No. There are no restore points at all.

3. No create points created. Computer must be restarted.....

4. Yes, I did the last part with the link to microsoft.

5. I have Nortons, checked it over. no files are excluded for scanning and could find no reference to the restore files.


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Davey, I have icq # 137340498 if that would be easier.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Here is an article I have held to last since it is very detailed and I want you to follow it closely and chose to do Method 1 and method 3.
Make sure you create the 911backup with your current configuration as I outlined in the previous post then slowly follow the instructions for Methods 1 and Method 3. Method 2 will not apply.
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q303354

Keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Ok,,,,,will give that a try, but first could you tell me what this means : EBD ?

Method 3 
Rename the System Restor directory. To do this, perform the following steps. 
Start with an EBD, type attrib -r -s -h _RESTORE , and then press ENTER. 


Type ren _RESTORE oldrest , and then press ENTER.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
EBD stands for (Emergency Boot Disk). If you do not have a boot disk then grab a formatted empty floppy and go to this site and download a copy of one. WWW.Bootdisk.com

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

ebd created (duh) 

This could be the prob, I went into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VxDMon, as instructed, the article said to change the DelayFirstRstpt value of 1 to 0..... I don't have DelayFirstRstpt listed at all

I have the following settings:

default value not set
FirstRun 'N'
LogDir 'c:\_RESTORE\LOGS'
StaticVxD 'VxDMon'
Systemfileprotection 'Y'
TempDir 'c:\_RESTORE\TEMP
VxdCfg 'c:\_RESTORE\VxDMon.cfg'
VxdDat 'c\_RESTORE\VxDMon.dat'


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
No that is not the problem but you did list what may be the problem.
You are missing a value.
To create a new entry right click in unused area of right pane and a new box will appear.
Add a new string value and name it System Restore and set the value data Y

Give that a try.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

That made no difference, still no createing point. 

What about the : DelayFirstRstpt ? is that a normal string? if so,,,what would the value be?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
That fix is there if that value does exist. On two of my machines that have no problems that value is not there so skip.
Continue on with Method 3.
I have to call it quits tonight so leave me your results you get after method 3.
Remember to restart, some changes require a restart and maybe the previous did also.

Have to go eat and get some sleep.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks so much for your patience and help.
Unable to boot with my new boot disk, found an old one,,,cant boot with that either.
Clarifying Method 3 before doing anything: it says to rename the sysrestore directory, Do i go to that through dos? Drawing a blank here, ( and ready to throw winme out and find a win 98 lol,,


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
In order to access DOS using WinME you need to use the boot disk and select the option of minimal boot. As far as "A" drive not booting, are you able to read the contents of the Bootdisk?
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi, I"m at work right now, and no access to my pc, but yes I think I can read the disk, I put it in a: and restarted and got the invalid systems disk error. Feeling like a newbie here, but it's been a long time since doing anything to my machine like this.
I guess that's why the dumb questions.
So, I start pc normally and then to go a: ?? are instructions clear from then on? I follow method 3? and change the sysrestore directory through dos? 
I won't be home until later tonight so will give it a go then.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Looks as if you did the correct procedure by inserting Bootdisk and restarting system. It is possible you have two faulty bootdisks. Try making one from your work machine before you leave and try on your home machine. Only do this of course with your bosses approval. Hate to see you get into trouble over a bootdisk. 
1) Make sure you full format the disk first
2) Go to www.bootdisk.com and download the correct bootdisk, if you click the bootdisk tab for Win95/98/ME on first page, it is at the bottom of second page.
3) After download read bootdisk on your work macine to make sure it is readable.

Use this one at home.

If your "A" drive still has a problem with it it may be your a drive needs cleaning or is having a problem.

Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

I made a new boot disk at work. got home rebooted using it,,,,got the error message. couldn't find NTLDR insert another disk, ??


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
Thats strange! The system is looking for files that are usually only on Win2000, WinNT, or WinXP systems. Did you by chance download the wrong bootdisk. The bootdisk must be for WinME others will not work with the exception of Win98 perhaps but one for WinME is the one we need to use.
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Nope, I checked again and the file is titled Winme,,, that is strange. We are on WinNT at work,,,where I downloaded the disk,,,,but that should make no difference.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
Yes it is strange. Is the information you say is WinME retrieved from the readme file on the bootdisk?
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, it is,,,,,,,,,,winimage win me,, downloaded from last file on bootdisk.com


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
Sorry it took so long but I went to www.bootdisk.com, downloaded and tested what you said you downloaded.
The disk did boot in my systems upon restart but it is significatly differenent than the standard WinME bootdisk. 
Do you have a zip utility on your system, such as Winzip?
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes I have Winzip, while waiting I went to another site and tried another bootdisk, it just doesn't want to work for me


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
I have a known good working copy of a WinME bootdisk and will E-Mail the contents to you. Once received UnZip and copy all the files to a newly formatted floppy and try that one.
Send me a PM using the tab under my post here with you private E-Mail address and I will send you all the files that should be on the bootdisk.
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Dave,
I did as instructed with the boot disk, invalid system disk error came up, wondering if my a: drive is screwy. Is there any way to get around that using the cdrom? Or is that defeating the purpose? My a: drive reads the disks when something is in them,,,,everything is listed, just won't boot. Could there be something in my bios that is telling the a drive not to boot ???
At school now so I won't get to my pc until later today.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
When you get home tonight, start your system to desktop and pop in the floppy, right click and select explore. Please jot qown exactly what is listed on the floppy disc. It is not necessary to list all maybe just the first 3 or 4.
Thanks Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Aspi2dos, Aspi4dos, aspi8dos, ,,,,,btdosm.sys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,24 files.......


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

calebo
Thats the same one I use. Let me do some digging and see what I can come up with on why this one will not work.
Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
Didn't want to do this since your system is in straits, but maybe this is the only way. Lets use you own system to create the bootdisk. Go to start\settings\control panel\add remove programs and select the startup disk tab and try and create one from there and then retry with that one.
Dave


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm just going to toss this in here for thought...in the bios setup.....do you have it set to boot from the A: drive first?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, I have the bios set to boot from floppy. I tried to make a start up disk from my system I get the error message: cannot find files,,,,aspi2dos.sys,,,etc,,,,,I did a search and I have these files, but can't access them, even when changing the path


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

something else strange. I was reading Help about uninstalling winme and it said to go to control panel/ add-remove programs and remove winme, I dont even have it listed in my programs


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How are you going about making the bootable floppy?

Control panel, add/remove programs, startup disk?

Also, take a look on the other one that you have......is there anything else on the disk? Any directories from before? Is there a command.com when you just do a search of the a: drive?

Did you have 98 on it before? Sorry, I didn't read back thru the entire thread, have been PMing with Dave and asking him questions regarding your problem......

If not, Winme isn't going to kill itself....so a removal option missing would be normal.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

from your desktop go to start,,,,,settings,,,control panel,,,,click the system icon,,,,Performance,,,,,,,,,system files

The setting on my computer for disk space used by system restore
is set to maximum . What is yours set at?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

I"ve tried to make a boot disk from my control panel,,,a/r programs-start up disk, can't get to the files. I've also made a disk on another computer from bootdisk.com, plus dave sent me a boot up disk, all to no avail.
I did have win 98 on, but removed it.
The disk Dave sent was complete but wouldn't boot my system


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Bandit, the space for sys restore is set for max, 2045


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I can tell you are getting frustrated.....relax.....

Let's look at the complete directory listing on your boot disk....there is no logical reason that it won't look there first, if what you've said is correct in the bios setup.....first boot device is A: (floppy). Second.....there must be a command.com on the boot disk......and there can't be any directories.....just all of the files that you began to list earlier.....please look to be sure there is a command.com.


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm not getting frustrated, just puzzled ,,,,,the support on here is exceptional ) on the disk that dave sent me there is a command file which properties says is an application file. same as command.com?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
Attached is a pic of what I have on my WinMe bootdisk including hidden files. Compare to the one you created from what I sent. 
Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
E-mail a bootME.exe program Bryan gave us to try. The instructions are included.
Keep us posted.
Dave


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Davey:
Could you resend the disk from Bryan, was downloading mail and got disconnected, the file isn't complete and couldn't resume the download, gotta love dial-up connetions ((


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This is indeed strange, there's no reason the system shouldn't boot with the information on it that you posted.....does the floppy drive show up in the bios setup as 1.44?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

davey and aca, 
aca, my a: shows up as floppy.
davey:
the boot you sent me didn't work, wouldn't initiate the command
but I got ahold of a plain win98 boot disk,,,and guess what,,,,got into dos !!!!!!
had the 2 options, st with cdrom support and without,,,,let it load and took me to the a: prompt, ) 
quit while I was ahead. 

So after all this trial and error, I almost forgot what I needed,,,,
Back to creating a restore point, 

,but now do I go to this a prompt and type in attrib-r-s-h_RESTORE ,,,,etc,,,,,,is there a space between the b and the dash
this is coming from :

http;//support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q303354

I have to go out now but will be back at it tomorrow.

Thanks all, you've been wonderful to share your patience and knowledge as you have.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you get a second, at the c: prompt, type:

ver
and press enter

what shows?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

acacandy:
When looking for version in c: Windows 98 Version 4.10.1998, comes up, I'm starting to wonder, My son had tried to get rid of ME and install Win98, but aborted it for some reason. Could my system be defaulting to some of the 98 files? I've done a profile through Belarc Advisor and WinMillenium comes up as operating system and all the info I find on here is Winme, the boot up screen etc.
That would explain the difficulty in booting with a winme ebd 
????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm, that's what I thought was going to show.....

Can you right click on my computer, then properties....what shows there?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

It shows Windows Me version 4.90.3000


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you did the version number at the c: prompt, had you booted with the windows 98 bootable floppy disk? If so, that would explain that.


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, I had used the 98 boot disk, I just thought that was why it might have worked whereas ME didn't


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

I reinstalled from the OEM disk and now have system restore working properly. 
Thanks all for your time and patience.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YAY! 

Did you finally say no to the safe recovery?


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

No, I didn't go through the boot disk, but went right to the cd and on from there, didn't have any freezes, went smoothly and able to create a restore point.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Calebo
That is great news! Sorry you had to go through a reinstall but that seemed the only alternative. You may be correct in stating it was a possibility of the partial removal attempt by your Son.
Now as a precaution, create and make sure you have a workable WinME bootdisk in case of further need and also wait a few days and see if your system is creating Restore points properly.
Another thought is since you reinstalled you may want to check if the update for the Sept. 8 2001 bug is installed. If not the restore points that are created will not work.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q290700

Dave


----------

